# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudi lobisini korkutan isim

## ceydaaa

adsas.jpgNEW YORK - Önde gelen İsrail lobilerinden İnkar ve İftira ile Mücadele Birliği'nin (ADL) Ulusal Direktörü Abraham H. Foxman, yazılı açıklamasında, Senatör Hagel benim ilk tercihim olmazdı ama Başkan'ın tercihine saygı duyuyorum ifadesine yer verdi. 

Hagel'in görevinin onaylanma sürecinde kendisi hakkındaki soru işaretlerini ortadan kaldırma fırsatı bulacağını kaydeden Foxman, Hagel'in bazı açıklamalarının Obama'nın görüşleriyle uyumlu görünmediğini bildirdi. 

Obama ile Hagel arasında, İran'a yönelik yaptırımlar, Hamas ve Hizbullah'ın izole edilmesi ve İsrail ile ABD arasındaki stratejik ilişkilerin daha da ilerletilmesi konularında uyumsuzluk olduğunu savunan Foxman, Senatör Hagel'den özellikle Yahudi lobisi hakkında yaptığı ve Yahudi toplumu içinde birçoklarını inciten yorumlarına açıklık getireceğini umuyorum ifadesini kullandı. 

J STREET'TEN DESTEK 

ABD'deki diğer bir İsrail yanlısı lobi kuruluşu J Street de internet sitesinden yaptığı açıklama ile Hagel'in adaylığına destek verdi. 

Açıklamada, Hagel'in çarpıtılmış eski açıklamalarının gündeme getirilerek hakkında karalama kampanyası başlatıldığı belirtilerek, Hagel'in, ABD'nin Ortadoğu 'daki politikalarını 20 yıldır sorgulayan önemli bir ses olduğu vurgulandı. 

Açıklamada, Hagel'in Senato'da İsrail'in güvenilir dostu ve müttefiki olarak görev yaptığı ve İsrail-Filistin sorununun barışçı çözümü konusunda, iki devletli çözümün ABD'nin ulusal güvenliği için yararlı olduğunu açıkladığı kaydedildi. 

Hagel'in, ABD'nin Irak işgalinin çıkmaza girdiğini ilk görenlerden ve ABD askerlerinin Irak'tan çekilmesini sağlayan kampanyanın öncülerinden olduğunun bildirildiği açıklamada, Hagel'in prensiplerinin karşısında olan politik güçler onun göreve gelmesini engellemeye çalışıyor. Başarılı olmalarına izin verilmemeli ifadesi yer aldı. (aa)

----------

